# What new scheme for Affordable Housing is there?



## Brendan Burgess (18 Jun 2019)

I am trying to understand what is being done here.

The government has told the Councils to build Affordable Housing.  But none is available yet. 

This will be like the last scheme where people could qualify for up to 40% discounts on the market price. 

Private developers have to provide social housing. But do they have any obligation to provide affordable housing? 

Brendan


----------

